# need yours knoweladge framing picture



## miras (Mar 23, 2013)

Hello!
I need your help, dear users of the forum.
Next week, I want to have to fly to Dubai. I was looking for a very long time in the wilds of the Internet information about the photo frames in Dubai. But nothing good I found, I just do not know the name of what I'm looking for, or photo frames, but I needed just a baguette bar to collect frames from it here at the shop. Also, I find it hard to look out for the poor English, even I am writing this post through Google Translator. I very much hope that you will understand me, what I'm asking you to help, that is, could you give a link or tell Google to search the wholesale sales of these same baguettes.


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

miras said:


> Hello!
> I need your help, dear users of the forum.
> Next week, I want to have to fly to Dubai. I was looking for a very long time in the wilds of the Internet information about the photo frames in Dubai. But nothing good I found, I just do not know the name of what I'm looking for, or photo frames, but I needed just a baguette bar to collect frames from it here at the shop. Also, I find it hard to look out for the poor English, even I am writing this post through Google Translator. I very much hope that you will understand me, what I'm asking you to help, that is, could you give a link or tell Google to search the wholesale sales of these same baguettes.


If you don't speak English you will have a difficult time here.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

miras said:


> Hello!
> I need your help, dear users of the forum.
> Next week, I want to have to fly to Dubai. I was looking for a very long time in the wilds of the Internet information about the photo frames in Dubai. But nothing good I found, I just do not know the name of what I'm looking for, or photo frames, but I needed just a baguette bar to collect frames from it here at the shop. Also, I find it hard to look out for the poor English, even I am writing this post through Google Translator. I very much hope that you will understand me, what I'm asking you to help, that is, could you give a link or tell Google to search the wholesale sales of these same baguettes.


Can you post a picture of what you are looking for? A baguette is a loaf of bread.


----------



## miras (Mar 23, 2013)

thank You for quickly reply.
I'm speak English normaly, but I don't know specific words of this goods. 
If You can explain to me or give the correct words from which I can use for explore. also, please tell me websites in Sharjah or Dubai where i can see to buy the used autos.

Thank You!
Miras


----------



## s&s (Apr 9, 2012)

Google antique museum fakih collection

They have a wide choice of framing options at good rates.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

I go to Desert Framing in Satwa - great prices and good service.

-md000/Mike


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Can anyone make out what the other images are?


----------



## miras (Mar 23, 2013)

I got it, thank you! any more versions?


Can anyone make out what the other images are?
second one - there are photo paper inkjet papers for wide printers like hp z2100. 
also third one - it makes embos on surface under high temperature.


----------

